# Im back



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well guys I have been gone for a while Hopefully I can start getting on here more. I have alot of personal issues come up in life and its not over yet found out last saturday my shop was broke into they cleaned me out my soon to be ex says she didnt do it all my tools lawn mower a set of 29.5 outlaws for the cat misc brute parts winter clothes camping gear its all gone:cussing:
So it looks like I will be starting from nothing all over again. wheres the best place to get cheap tools? I just need something to work with for now thanks Jason


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your losses man, glad to have ya back though. ...if you just want to get some "cheap" tools to get you back started then try lookin into Harbor Freight, they are very inexpensive...and will get ya by till you can afford to get some good ones again


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've been wondering about you bro... man i hate to hear that about your stuff .. she might not have done it but i bet she knows who... but i agree harbor frieght or even wal mart or lowes .. just remember this jason no matter how bad you think you have it it could always be worse .. so keep your head up if you ever need anything all you have to do is holla .. promise yea that


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That sucks. Try going to some yard sales on the weekend or a flea market. They won't be new but they still work. It will get better. Keep ya head & keep pushing forward


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys hope everybody has a great safe weekend ...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

harbor freight and welcome back bruteman.
i love that place!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok guys if someone finds a front diff at a cheap price let me know also need a left rear axle My lawyer got most of my money so Im going to have to buy used for a while 
Thanks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bruteman said:


> Ok guys if someone finds a front diff at a cheap price let me know also need a left rear axle My lawyer got most of my money so Im going to have to buy used for a while
> Thanks


 
i will talk to a friend of mine and see if he wants to sell an axle


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Brute man im sorry about your lose and keep your head up things will get better. Expect the unexpected for sure. Harbor Freight is the place for sure to the post above. Thats where i go when my wife goes to walmart lol.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...Harbor Frieght..

Glad you back. If you need anything let me know.


----------

